

2 Serious Issues Facebook Needs to Address…Soon - mattyfo
http://inklingmedia.net/2010/01/2-serious-issues-facebook-needs-to-address-soon/

======
MrSartorial
Interesting points. I suspect that Facebook doesn't allow you to change the
name of your business page because of the way they anchor them in their
database... but at the same time, I believe you can change your personal page
in a way that requires redirecting to a new permanent link. This is the same
on twitter or tumblr. On both you can change your name and it will
automatically change your personal URL to match. As someone who has had a
business page, both of these are complaints that I agree with completely
though.

